

Ask HN: How do you promote a splash page? - martinshen

I'm pushing my splash page as we make the final fixes and edits to our Stumble Upon for Things to Do (and places to go) web app, UpOut.com.<p>Any recommendations for building hype or getting sign ups for the teaser page? We're planning to launch this baby for beta testing in the next 2 weeks.
======
newyorker
Clickiter: <http://www.upout.com>

Have you posted to your facebook, twitter, youtube yet? Offer a contest or two
to get things rolling...

Where are these pics from, specifically the Japanese restaurant? NY?

~~~
martinshen
that one is from Taro. Pics are geolocated. We're doing a twitter/fb/youtube
push later tonight but was looking for a few other suggestions.

I already have almost a hundred things to do per city (in our sexy format)
generated from friends. We're trying to focus on NON TOURIST things to do.

~~~
eeagerdeveloper
The splash page looks fantastic.

~~~
martinshen
Thanks

------
nreece
You can read some suggestions at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2239281>

~~~
martinshen
Thanks.

------
bigiain
Post it to HN...

(It worked for me, even though I'm pretty sure you aren't going to target
Sydney Australia in your MVP...)

